# Help with song title



## ShadowMonk (Aug 5, 2007)

Does anyone know the name of the song that plays in the background at the lodge party on Roseanne Halloween episodes?


----------



## 8 Nightmares (Oct 3, 2008)

The episode I found was the Monster Mash


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I was doing a little research and discovered there is a DVD set of nothing but Roseanne Halloween episodes. Who'd a thunk it?

Sorry couldn't locate anything.


----------



## ShadowMonk (Aug 5, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Haunted Bayou, that DVD is too much fun. I watch it at least 5 times a year. Really gets my creative Halloween juices flowing.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I remember watching the first halloween episode many years ago and loved it.
The dvd is around $11...I am going to order it.

FUN!

Sorry....not trying to hijack your thread. Back to your regularly scheduled thread.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

DO you mean the one where Roseanne and Dan do the Ventriloquist thing? There are at least three songs, the first is Monster Mash, there are two more that I cannot make out over the dialogue. It's on you tube, so I guess I can post a link here:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZqF7jO2nv4"]YouTube- Halloween 1991 - Trick Me Up, Trick Me Down (Part 2 of 3)[/nomedia]

This is part two with the lodge scene. If anyone can hear what the songs are, more power to ya!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

No music credits at the end...what's with that?


----------

